# Advice needed on toys!



## annk92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello all 

Just a quick question about toys!

We're expecting our own little bundle of joy in April (eeek! time has flownnn) and me and my significant other are a little unsure about toys to get for our soon to be little one!

It would be great to hear your suggestions, not only on the toys, but why you bought them (developmental or just looked cool?) - and whether you felt it was worthwhile?

From our research, it seems that the more stimulating the toy the better - is that what you all based it on?

Sorry for the pretty basic question, we're first time parents, so as you can imagine we're a little overwhelmed!

We would love to hear your thoughts not only on toys for newborns, but also as they get older!

Thanks, we're looking forward to being a part of this community! It looks awesome


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Babies don't need toys, also, you are posting on the toddler forum? My son's favourite baby toys were (from what I can remember) a random mirror with a cow on it (Fisher Price) that probably was an an attachment to another baby play structure (and might have come with some used clothes), a little cloth IKEA brand snake (easy to hold) and later, a bumper jumper. Then it was the blankie my mom knit him, foot powered cars (Little Tikes), and a monkey puppet (Folkmanis) from his great aunt. You never know what kids will get attached to.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

It depends what you mean by “stimulating”. The best toys for children are open-ended toys. Ones which can be used for imaginative play in a variety of ways. Wooden blocks, wooden or plastic animals, a variety of containers, pieces of fabric and things which they can use to imitate you and do “real” work - kitchen things, tools, brooms etc. 

Have a look at some articles on Steiner toys/play. 

When they are little babies they don’t need anything. Once they can sit up, things from your kitchen will be appealing - measuring cups, spoons etc. 

Also, you will probably be given toys as gifts so, unless you specially want to, you probably wouldn’t need to buy anything anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Had a migraine when I posted earlier. I'm confused by the way the way you are using the word "stimulating" too. One thing to steer clear of are battery operated push a button toys. What is most important for baby toys are safety (assume every part of a toy will go into a babies mouth and that they don't have the strength to as an ex. unwrap a cord from around their neck) and graspability, as babies have very little hand strength and poor coordination. Babies don't need anything complicated, they find toys that respond easily to touch very gratifying, toys that chime or crinkle or rattle, toys with texture, toys that are shiny etc. Some babies are heavy chewers and chompers, so consider that everytime you look at a kids toy, painted metal, button eyes, heavily dyed materials, my friends daughter would eat play doh and suck markers dry. Toys that kids learn from allow them to play with them in different ways and that demonstrate cause and effect in interesting ways as mentioned in the previous post, slides, balls, wheeled toys, cups, strainers, bath time water squirters, musical instruments, puzzles, stackers, jack in the boxes, musical toys, toys that rock or wobble, toys that get put away and taken out, play tents, finger paints etc. As kids get older play food is a good bet, and one of the most used toys we got as a gift when my son was older was just a tub of plastic pirate men.


----------



## annk92 (Jan 3, 2018)

thanks you all, awesome advice


----------



## gaby84 (Jan 2, 2018)

Maybe try a different variety of toys and see which ones yours likes the most. The ones he doesn't like, you can donate to other moms or to orphanages.


----------



## a_richards (Jan 23, 2018)

With pretty much all the toys our kids have had, they use it for a while and then move on to something different. Very few have really stuck and been favorites long-term. As far as newborns go, we had a few Baby Einstein toys that played music that both of our kids really liked when they were just a few months old.


----------



## joe234 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello everyone. Little kids cannot have toyed with small parts. I am sure the kids have plenty of their own toys to play with already.Babies don't need to be "entertained" in the way we often think of entertaining. Everything is so new to them, and too much "entertainment" can make them overstimulated and grouchy. Babies don't always need something actively entertaining them.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Toys.

?

I am an experienced big sister, babysitter, teacher, mother, and grandmother. I advise all new parents to remember that the best "plaything" a child can have is an attentive, loving parent. 

No worries about lead paint on the wooden toy or BHAs or BHTs or other chemicals on the plastic toys or germs. Just a loving parent. Simple.


----------



## SusanBee (Feb 20, 2018)

I found this very interesting: Black and white are the easiest for babies to perceive and interest in these starkly contrasting colors will pave the way for your baby's brain development. 

Try making flashcards or search online for some stimulation black and white Flash Cards


----------



## dandreas (Mar 6, 2018)

Wooden blocks, wooden or plastic animals, a variety of containers, pieces of fabric


----------



## GreenLivingMomma (Mar 23, 2018)

HI! I am personally a neat freak and once I found the Montessori approach to child rearing it has changed our whole life and I can have fewer toys, that are the right ones.

I actually wrote an article about toys on my blog, themomandablog.com The Best Toys for A Two Year Old.

Please check it out, you might really relate to my experiences.

Heather


----------



## Dinarah (Mar 27, 2018)

The best toys depend on their age and their personality. You might buy a toy that doesn't interest your baby.


----------



## marafx2007 (Jul 31, 2018)

I see your dilemma and I think I can help. if you would like to read some reviews and advice on choosing the right toys for the right age this site has a good selection.
https://kidslearningthroughplay.com

Advice and reviews are split into sections for boys and girls and also by age. if you have questions you can also leave your thoughts in the dedicated section.


----------

